# Gatti's loudspeaker designs?



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Has anyone heard one of Gatti's speakers? I'm always looking ahead for the next project, and now that I will have room for some floorstanders, I am on the hunt for a large 3 or 4-way design that will keep my speaker-building addiction at bay for awhile.

Statements are #1 on my list, but I would like to look in to other designs as well.

http://www.gattiweb.com/index.html


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

unfortunately I'd never even heard of those designs till tonight


----------

